
YC/TS Results coming out soon. How about a backup plan? - omarish

======
semigeek
We're already bootstrapping a few different ideas/products - so we'll keep on
that path. Our reason for applying to YC was not for the funding, but more for
the mentors, networking and for the chance to be surrounded by more young
like-minded individuals; there's not much of that in Cleveland.

I like the idea of getting some space in Boston/SF and bootstrapping it with
others - I'd be open to renting out a house with some fellow entrepreneurs for
the summer and seeing what we can cook up.

~~~
ido
How about a cheaper but still decent place to keep the costs down? I don't
know about Boston but SF is hideously expensive.

~~~
omarish
Sure - where do you have in mind?

------
omarish
So the results are coming out soon. For those of us who don't get into either
program, is anybody interested in renting out an apartment in Boston/SF and
spending the summer coding away? It's not our original hopes, but I think that
if we're dedicated enough, we'll be able to get our projects done.

~~~
markovich
What does summer mean for you (dates)? This sounds like a cool plan, I
wouldn't mind hitting the US for a few months to work on some stuff...

~~~
omarish
Late may through late August. Good?

------
mukund
Backup Plan is to self-bootstrap and try to run it ourselves. But still
optimistic that there may be a chance to get selected.

------
brlewis
I have about 5 different backup plans. Problem is I need advice as to which
one(s) to pursue. That's actually the biggest reason I applied. I would ask
here and hope somebody good is in the mood to give free advice.

------
mattculbreth
Check out this thread <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=9171> for
another idea of a backup plan.

------
whacked_new
If you read the TS FAQ it says 4/5 for final results. If you read the TS blog
it says "no later than 4/10." I doubt that is a coincidence.

~~~
jkush
I didn't see that in the FAQ - I assumed 4/10 meant 4/10. What I'm curious
about is if everybody gets notified all at once or as they make the decision
about a particular application.

------
drop19
Work like hell on the idea and see if people want what I'm making. Re-apply in
the fall if I still need the help.

